# 2,4,D sprayed now



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have some ground that I want to seed to red clover. The winter weeds are up but small. Temps here are in the 60's would this be a good time to go after them. Would like to frost seed the clover next month.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The weeds you're seeing right now are probably winter annuals broadleafs like henbit and chickweed or grass weeds like foxtail or crabgrass. 

Broadleaf weeds have to be actively growing for any herbicide like 2,4,D to be effective. Foxtail, etc., need to be treated with a pre-emergent which, in turn, will stunt or restrict your clover.

Depending on the weed density and type, you might just frost seed the clover in and let it crowd out the weeds.

Ralph


----------

